# Greetings from Apollo Design Technology



## Kelite (Sep 23, 2005)

Greetings to all,

With the busy season upon us, I'll drop in as often as possible to compare notes and links with the rest of the lighting community. If you have a question, comment, or gripe with Apollo or me personally, please drop a line to:

kkankovsky at internetapollo dot com

Take care, and I'll see you at the LightNetwork

http://forums.delphiforums.com/lightnetwork


----------



## BillESC (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Welcome to the community from a long time Apollo dealer


----------



## Kelite (Sep 23, 2005)

It's good to hear from you Bill, will we see you at LDI this year?

(Assuming a hurricane doesn't beat us to Orlando)


----------



## avkid (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello and welcome. I thought I knew you from somewhere!

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)
"AKA" Phil LaDue


----------



## Kelite (Sep 23, 2005)

You bet, Phil. It's good to see you here!


----------



## len (Sep 24, 2005)

Good to see you here. I have a lot of your products.

BTW, when a moving light maker is developing a new product, do they solicit input from you?


----------



## Kelite (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Len,

We may offer a specific range of glass patterns that are very popular sellers for us, but often the OEM has previous artwork ideas from former lighting fixtures they want to match. This works out well for popular patterns that the general public likes, but can be a real drag for ugly patterns the public no longer wants to use. 
It can be tough for a manufacturer to suggest to another manufacturer that the pattern is 'less than desirable'. (Read ugly) Fortunately, we don't see this often...


----------



## wolf825 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Keith and welcome to CB! 
I'm a long time Apollo user and seller/dealer here as well.... Glad to see you here. 

-w


----------



## Kelite (Sep 26, 2005)

It's a pleasure to be in your company.


----------

